# pen (cage) for the fox terrier while o the move.



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone got any tips about cages for foxies while on the move.
When she was a pup she streched the springs and got out.
Can you advice please.
rod


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hotrod said:


> Anyone got any tips about cages for foxies while on the move.
> When she was a pup she streched the springs and got out.
> Can you advice please.
> rod


Hi Rod

See  >>here<< 

It is just the right size for a foxie (our Gracie is a Welsh, so same size) and I wouldn't be selling it if our van was a bit bigger.

She won't get out of this crate - it's "airline approved" and also has a little clip-on water dish that I forgot to mention.

Cheers


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got one of those Dave, fantastic, easy to clean. and very snuggley in the cold weather when they're wet!


----------

